
Ask HN: Am I shadow-banned? - timonoko
and why? I have 3 submissions. This is only one showing. From different IP.
======
detaro
I only see 2 submissions in your history, one of them dead, and google.ca
seems to be domain-banned, so probably nothing to do with you.

Also, please e-mail the mods with questions like this, they can and will give
you the most precise answer.

~~~
timonoko
Third one was youtube-link, which I then deleted.

Makes sense indeed, think about all the profiteering kids promoting their
shitty video-blogs.

~~~
detaro
YouTube should work

------
benevol
Is this real life? ;-)

